# November Workshop



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello All

Hope you don't mind but we seem have quite a bit of interest in the workshop and so thought it may be good to put it in one new area. 

Am I an organising Capricorn or just a bossy old goat?   That's not the poll by the way..............

Jayne
X


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Hi Jayne,

well seeing as you've started a new thread for this, you know I can't resist putting in the link to the workshop again

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31644.0.html

As I've already said (just once or twice....) - this is a real opportunity for anyone trying to come to terms with living child-free.

anyone who wants to know what it's like - just ask .....

S.A.F.


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Hi Girls,

maybe it's time to start thinking about where we are going to stay for the workshop..... 

I know Meredith has had enquiries from attendees about accomodation, so if we use this thread to sort it out, Meredith could direct attendees to here if they want to join us .....

When I went to the last one, none of us knew each other beforehand so we all ended up staying in different places which was a shame .......

I'm going to check with the girls from the last one where they stayed and whether they can recommend it and let you know.

In the meantime, can I just check who has signed up from here so far and wants to try and stay in the same place (and also - is anyone planning on staying over on the Friday night or is just the Saturday night?).

by my reckoning so far we have:

Jayne
Astrid
Kendra 
and me .....

not sure about Topsy - have you signed up yet?

S.A.F.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi S.A.F and the groovy chicks
Well done for thinking of the accommodation S.A.F.. i would love to stay together that certainly would make the weekend. It will also be a good idea because there is nothing worse than going back to an empty room...
Would you like any help S.A.F.......
I am booked with Meredith and sent my deposit.....
love astridxxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls -i stayed @ the Thistle Hotel -Hyde Park -was very posh but got it cheap as special w/end discount for Single Executive Room -food was also delicious esp breakfast
Sarah p.s was around £49 I think and very easy for travelling 5mins from the tube etc


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

Thanks Sarah - can just picture you in the Exec room !!

One of the other girls stayed at the Caesar Hotel, 26-33 Queens Gardens,Bayswater, W2 3BD which is within walking distance of the Workshop. She said "it was fine and in a fairly handy position. It was clean and friendly and I got a good night's sleep in a quiet room. The continental breakfast included was just coffee or tea and a very small danish and a small croissant, so if you are hungry I would upgrade to the full breakfast". I think she paid £69.

http://www.activehotels.com/servlet/xmlbrochure/index.do?hotelid=217628&day=&month=&year=&trkref=AHU&subid=&numrooms=&numnights=&language=&mode=

The only other place I know of is The Colonnade on Warrington Crescent - which is very close to the Workshop - this is a real luxury hotel, very nice, but extremely expensive.
http://www.londontown.com/LondonHotel/Eton/The_Colonnade

Other than that I've no other specific suggestions.

By the way, if any of you are thinking about staying with friends overnight instead, I would offer a word of warning that it may not be such a good idea. One of the girls last time stayed with friends and said afterwards that she regretted it - it is a very intense week-end and you may feel very tired and want to rest in the evening whilst you "process" what's happened during the day ................(obviously this isn't a problem if we're all together - whoever wants to socialise can do and those who want to rest can do - but if you're staying at a friend's house this isn't so easy!!).

OK - Over to you guys now ..... see what you think about these hotels... Does anyone want to volunteer to do a price check?

S.A.F.


----------



## Kendra (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't been in touch - have visitors and plumbers around so not had much of a chance to check out prices etc and report back. Looking forward to seeing you all in November though!
love Kendra


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi kendra and girls
Nice to hear from you..Great news that you are joining the November workshop?
I am confused how many of us are going?
What about accommodation girls?
love astridxxxxxx


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello everyone

Just to say I'm definitely coming and have sent my deposit off to Meredith.  I started looking at lastminute site for accommodation but haven't spotted any amazing deals yet.  I'm dithering about whether to go up Friday night or early Saturday morning (gulp!  I'm not really a morning person)-what's everyone else planning to do?

A v quick message as am on way out-I'll have more time to post news this weekend as dh is having a boys' weekend away!

Love
Topsy


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
Updated list for the november workshop..Topsy is joining us (great)....

S.A.F
Kendra
Topsy
Jayne
Astrid

Hey Topsy i hate early mornings i never thought about going up to London the night before, although i don't live to far....although i am definately up for the saturday night staying in a hotel...do you think we best get the ball rolling?i am never usually organised when it comes to booking accommodation.....

love astridxx


----------



## s.a.f. (May 20, 2005)

I'm definitely planning to stay the night before ........... 


Jayne - as the "organising Capricorn" maybe you would like to volunteer to organise the accommodation 


S.A.F.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi S.A.F and girls
How are you all? i hope really well.....
Can i join you for the saturday night only for accommodation.....Jayne are you organising the accommodation...?
Have a great weekend...
love astridxxx


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello

Yes, I'll be happy to. I am off to Scotland on Friday now for two weeks and then back for two days and off ona field trip for a week but then I'll check with everyone and see what everyone thinks and get some idea of rates and availability etc.

Jayne
X


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi Meredith and girls...

Any suggestions for a hotel...i would love to meet up and stay in the same hotel as the girls on the workshop....
S.A.F any suggestions
love astridx


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello all

I've started looking. Not got much of a clue but I thought maybe Paddington/Bayswater area would be handy for the workshop.

There's somewhere called Vancouver Studios-£60 a night for a single room (I saw it for that price on lastminute). Not cheap but not too bad for London.  It gets reasonable reviews on www.tripadvisor.com, so check it out and see what you think!

Any other ideas of where we might try?

Love Topsy


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi topsy
I haven't got a clue either?
S.A.F and Meredith have you got any suggestion??
love astridxxx


----------



## Topsy (Jan 18, 2005)

hi Astrid-by the way I will sponsor you when I see you in November!  It sounds a brilliant idea...
T  xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi topsy
THankyou so much...i am looking forward to seeing you...
Have you got any ideas on accommodation...
Thanks for the support...
love astridxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls -just broswing on here from Majorca !!! as you do and spotted some good deals  at the Marriot Hotels 50-60 pounds and lots of different ones -even in the Maida Vale area where the workshop is -maybe one of you could check out there website .I stayed in a Thistle hoitel in Hyde Park -think youll find the big hotels do good rates at the wends -hope this helps and looking forward to hearing how you all find it -will keep popping on !
Am not too bad at the mo - a little up and down but heading forwards generally and have great support from my pal S.a.f. and hope you all get to meet up and make some new friends -it has made the world of a difference to me !
  If anyone does fancy a meet-up before Christmas I may be interested depending where it was -maybe London would    be a good venue for some of us -just a thought 
better go am about to get my flight home just as the weather is lovely here !!!!!!!
Hi to everyone on here     
Sarah xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
I won't be around for 2weeks as i am going on holiday......please post when you have booked the accommodation and where.? As soon as i get back i will book at the same place....I am happy to share or have a room to myself...Either way i just want to be with you all because i think that would help us all..plus i am sure we could all do with a glass of wine afterwards or two...
Lots of love Astridxxxx

p.s see you soon...xxxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope you dont mind me butting me.  I would love to have come on the workshop, but unfortunately my hysterectomy is scheduled for 31 October so going to be out of action for a while.  Could someone please post how it went and if there is going to be another one.

Wishing you all well.

Love Kate


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
So so so looking forward to meeting up in a few weeks time....
Did yu manage to book accommodation??
Did you receive the email from Meredith? There is a girl named Hazel that is travelling on her own..I will email her once i know where everyone else has booked...so that she can join us and that she is not on her own...
Is that ok with everyone else
Lots of love astridxxx


----------



## jayneanthea (Feb 4, 2005)

Hope it goes well - thinking of you all 

Jayne
X


----------

